# Picking out a Maltese puppy at 12 weeks with tear stains



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

Should I avoid a pup already showing signs of tear stains at only 12 weeks? It it a sign of things to come? 
(I have read considerable amount of information about tear staining and different causes and ways to help however, this I wondered.)

Have any of you picked up your 12 week old pup and it didn't have any tear stains?
_
On a side note, I haven't seen anyone on the web look into other possible causes for tear stains... what about hairspray?... Candles, yard fertilizer (though, that one might have been mentioned), the cat...maybe the Malt is allergic to the cat!... _

I appreciate your feedback on this! Thank you! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Is it a sign of things to come? - Yes, most likely. At 12 weeks, I would imagine you'd still have a fair bit of teething to go - teething can be a reason behind tear stains (just one of many)

Personally, I wouldn't let tear stains be a factor in my decision, but thats just me.  

Good luck with your puppy search!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have seen 12 week old puppies with tear stains; I have seen also some that had none at 12 weeks but had lots of staining after moving to a new environment. Some dogs are more prone to them. However, I do not think there are any guarantees. 

I would be mildly concerned about excessive tear stains; however, I would not put a tremendous weight on them as a factor in my decision making. Tear stains are usually a cosmetic issue. When looking at a puppy you want to worry most about the much larger issues related to the health of the puppy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

At three months the muzzle hair is just long enough to poke the puppy in the eyes. This can sometimes
cause irritation and staining. It may or may not be a problem later. There shouldn't be a lot of staining at three
months. If you have misgivings and think
the staining is considerable, don't buy this puppy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry had terrible tear stains as a puppy... and now that he is 1 1/2... the tear stains are completely gone!!! :chili: 
Teddy, on the other hand, had no tear stains at all when he was a small pup... but now that he's almost a year, 
(Teddy will be 1 on Halloween!!!! :wub: ),
his tear stains are pretty bad. So I guess that you never can tell what will happen as they get older.

Harry's vet at Cornell told me that it's important to keep the hair out of the eyes... so I make certain that I trim it
regularly. 

Good luck with your new pup.

Debbie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey had bad tear staining when I got her at 11 weeks but she's clear now. Tess was 13 months old with staining when I got her.It took awhile but I have no problem with either one of my girls now. I wouldn't let tearing be a factor for me with a new pup.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Tear stains would not be a consideration to me at all when getting a puppy. I would not even think about it for a minute. 

Kallie's entire face was red from tear stains... dark red ... when I got her and after about 6-8 months she ended up with none to a teeny bit in the corner of her eye. I've never used anything on her tear stains. They just went away naturally.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

most maltese pups have tear stains at 12 weeks ....it's life Jim :no2: .....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If the puppy is from a good breeder, i wouldn't even think twice about any tear staining. I have a 3 week old puppy here right now whose eyes just opened and she has little stains on the corners of her eyes. It definitely doesn't make me dismiss her. I don't really worry about tearstaining until after the permanent teeth come in (around 6 mos) then I will do something to correct it. Even the majority of maltese who are shown have some degree of tear staining - it's just covered up, LOL.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Abbie came to me with no tear staining and still has no really staining. So I think that some of maybe genetic. Maggie had minimal tear staining as puppy and has almost no tear staining now. What's more important is the overall health of the puppy. I would just make sure that you are going with a reputable show breeder, who breeds to better the breed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you seen the pups parents? It could be genetic.....have you talked with the breeder about it?


I've been battling tear stains on Abbey forever! And Arch doesn't have a problem. :shocked:


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 18 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652978


> Have you seen the pups parents? It could be genetic.....have you talked with the breeder about it?
> 
> 
> I've been battling tear stains on Abbey forever! And Arch doesn't have a problem. :shocked:[/B]


Yeah, I mentioned to the breeder about my concerns with staining issues. She said hers has some but it would be better if she had the time to keep up with it. The grandparents come from Chrismans line so I thought that was a good thing.

I have not yet seen the pup or the parents, just past litters. We are going to drive over in the coming weeks and see them in person. If that doesn't work out for one reason or another then I'll go for another breeder. Ug, I have patiently waited since earlier this year so I shall continue my quest!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Yummy @ Oct 18 2008, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653018


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 18 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652978





> Have you seen the pups parents? It could be genetic.....have you talked with the breeder about it?
> 
> 
> I've been battling tear stains on Abbey forever! And Arch doesn't have a problem. :shocked:[/B]


Yeah, I mentioned to the breeder about my concerns with staining issues. She said hers has some but it would be better if she had the time to keep up with it. The grandparents come from Chrismans line so I thought that was a good thing.

I have not yet seen the pup or the parents, just past litters. We are going to drive over in the coming weeks and see them in person. If that doesn't work out for one reason or another then I'll go for another breeder. Ug, I have patiently waited since earlier this year so I shall continue my quest!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chrisman has gorgeous dogs. Who are you getting this puppy from, if you don't mind me asking? Do you have any pics to share? I love seeing puppy pics!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Yummy @ Oct 18 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652695


> Should I avoid a pup already showing signs of tear stains at only 12 weeks? It it a sign of things to come?
> (I have read considerable amount of information about tear staining and different causes and ways to help however, this I wondered.)
> 
> Have any of you picked up your 12 week old pup and it didn't have any tear stains?
> ...


I've had 3 Maltese - 2 with white faces and 1 with terrible staining. The one with staining was everything I wanted in a Malt except for the stained face and was the love of my life. I tried and tried to get rid of the stain and finally gave up. But, I loved her anyway and felt blessed to have her for the 2 short years she was with me. So, if the pup has the personality and other things that suits you then go for it. If the pup doesn't then pass. There are lots of pups available from good breeders looking for homes.

Cathy

[attachment=42319SCN1043..._resized.jpg]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It would bother me, but it is something that always bothers me at any age. If you start with a clean white face you'll probably have less problem later. Just saying it is a ____ dog (any other kennel name) doesn't mean much. They all use different breeding dogs, mother and fathers, over time. A mother will be bred to different studs over her short breeding career, etc. 

It could be caused by lots of things. Slight ear/eye/throat infection or irriation or hasn't been kept clean, or allergy to many things. It is too young to have the staining from teething. That happens sometimes around 6 mo. when the permanent teeth coming in cause a lot of irritation. Does breeding help---I think so, because the amount of tearing can be from the eye shape, lashes, face hair, tear ducts---however the tearing won't be red unless there is another cause.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

all mine had stains when i got them at 12 weeks, all but one are gone. i wouldnt use it as a factor. They start loosing their baby teeth at 12 weeks, which is the main cause at that age


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

My pup had no staining until she turned 10 weeks old. When I got her at 12 weeks, she had mild staining. 

Since then, it's been growing out (after it gets to a certain length, I clip it off). I think hers are due to excessive teething and the breeder's decsisons. (she was being fed wet food, and tap water).

I'm not going to lie, I was put off by it at first, but so fell in love with Libby that it didn't matter. The vet said that it's normal for pups of this breed to have it and out grow it, and Lib is doing just that.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Posie had severe staining when I got her at 13 weeks. She continued to stain unil she was 8 months old, got spayed and had her 2 remaining baby teeth pulled. Now? NONE!!! I do not think tear stains should be an issue. The only factor that matters are CLOGGED OR TOO SMALL tear ducts, those ARE genetic...Good Luck!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653594


> It is too young to have the staining from teething. That happens sometimes around 6 mo. when the permanent teeth coming in cause a lot of irritation.[/B]



Dee, I hate to disagree with you but puppies cut teeth twice in their life...........the first time is anywhere between 4 to 10 weeks old when their baby teeth come in...........the second time is when their adult teeth come in when they are around 5 to 7 months old. Some puppies will have a harder time cutting teeth than others, which, in turn, will cause some puppies to tear more than others.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Oct 21 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655222


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653594





> It is too young to have the staining from teething. That happens sometimes around 6 mo. when the permanent teeth coming in cause a lot of irritation.[/B]



Dee, I hate to disagree with you but puppies cut teeth twice in their life...........the first time is anywhere between 4 to 10 weeks old when their baby teeth come in...........the second time is when their adult teeth come in when they are around 5 to 7 months old. Some puppies will have a harder time cutting teeth than others, which, in turn, will cause some puppies to tear more than others.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for answering this! My 3.5 week old puppy is cutting her baby teefums right now and has a tiny bit of staining - which doesn't bother me a bit, LOL!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Yummy @ Oct 18 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652695


> Should I avoid a pup already showing signs of tear stains at only 12 weeks? It it a sign of things to come?
> (I have read considerable amount of information about tear staining and different causes and ways to help however, this I wondered.)
> 
> Have any of you picked up your 12 week old pup and it didn't have any tear stains?
> ...


If you haven't already gotten your answer, I'd like to put my 2 cents worth in :biggrin: Absolutely do NOT let tear stains be a deciding factor in whether or not you seriously consider and choose a puppy. When I went to pick up Riley, honestly, there was not much about him that screamed 'take me home'. He was timid and all but cowered in the corner of my car, he had been sprayed with something to try and take away the smell, but it just made it worse! His hair was all disheveled over his eyes, and he had mega tear stains. (We are pretty such he came from a puppy mill, but I didn't know it at the time). Our daughter has since told me that had no clue what I could possibly have seen in him...but there was something and I can't explain it. Well, 8 months later, she and my husband both say he has become the sweetest dog with the cutest face and they can't believe it! I have some pictures of him the day we brought him home, but they aren't on photobucket where I can upload them. I will, if you'd like to see them, though. We think he is just precious! He has such a sweet little face and mannerisms and his disposition is so bright and friendly. The stains are gone, by the way.  And it wasn't a hard thing to do at all!

Debbie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Oct 21 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655222


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Oct 19 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653594





> It is too young to have the staining from teething. That happens sometimes around 6 mo. when the permanent teeth coming in cause a lot of irritation.[/B]



Dee, I hate to disagree with you but puppies cut teeth twice in their life...........the first time is anywhere between 4 to 10 weeks old when their baby teeth come in...........the second time is when their adult teeth come in when they are around 5 to 7 months old. Some puppies will have a harder time cutting teeth than others, which, in turn, will cause some puppies to tear more than others.
[/B][/QUOTE]
They obviously do cut baby teeth. Most of us however don't see puppies at that age, so for most of us the teething we refer to is cutting adult teeth. Cutting adult teeth has got to be a lot harder on the gums than those tiny few baby teeth. I've never heard breeders mention that a baby that young had a red stain because of cutting baby teeth. But if it happens at 5-7 mos. most always it is said they are "teething".

About does stain matter........We all have our likes and dislikes about everything, and one of my 'dis's is stained faces. I love it when those 'others' who don't know Maltese ask me "what is he", then hold my baby's face in their hands and say (is stupidly too hard a word? B) ) "but I thought all those dogs had this red stuff all over their faces".

It doesn't matter to the dog, and it doesn't change their love or personality or how much we love them, but I'm still happy mine (so far), nor my first one, Frosty, does not have it. They didn't as babies, even at 4-10 weeks or 5-7 mos. and I'd never heard of Angel's Eyes until the last couple of years and still haven't ever seen it. I suspect if I had purchased a heavily stained 12 wk. old baby it would have taken a long time to grow it out, and I'd probably still be fighting it over and over. But I can't say 'cause I haven't had to do it.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

Actually the first eruptions of teeth breaking through the gums are much harder on puppies just as the first eruptions of teeth coming through human babies gums are.  The staining on a young puppy can be a combination of several things that are a result of the teeth coming in including stress. That being said.....staining and tearing are two separate issues. Puppies, as well as humans, need to have tears for natural lubrication of the eyes. Staining is usually a medical issue such as bacteria, yeast, blocked tear ducts, and hair poking the eye causing irritation, etc. which is why it is so important to keep their faces clean and dry and the puppy hair out of their eyes which is really hard to do at that young age.

No breeder wants stained faces on their dogs and we all wish there were a simple answer or one answer to cure all. But even most vets look at staining on white dogs as a cosmetic issue instead of a medical issue. :angry: 

Divine Maltese has a very detailed page on their website concerning tearstain prevention and causes Maltese and Tear Stain

I hopes this helps :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia had stains when I got her at 9 weeks. First thing my hubby said is what is all that brown/red stuff??? Didn't make me love her any less. And Cody let's not talk about it. This is her at about 3-4 months old.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Both Jack & Jill had tear stains when we got them at 9 weeks. At about 5 months, they completely disappeared. We didn't do anything for them, just focused on giving them good food and good water.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Yummy said:


> Should I avoid a pup already showing signs of tear stains at only 12 weeks? It it a sign of things to come?
> (I have read considerable amount of information about tear staining and different causes and ways to help however, this I wondered.)
> 
> Have any of you picked up your 12 week old pup and it didn't have any tear stains?
> ...


My babies are 12 weeks old and im fighting the same thing. I dont want them looking like stray dogs that havent been taken care of. I bought some tear stain remover from Petco but it doesnt seem to make a difference. I saw a supplement u could put in their water but i was afraid to try that since they are so small. I bought the water that was recommeded (distilled) but i havent noticed a difference. I put their food in a plastic container so i cant check the label for dye now. I read where that u should leave their food in the original bag too and that its made to keep the food fresh and is better than a container becasue theres no air flow. It said to just roll the bag down and put a chip clip on it. Ill do that next time! Wonder why some things work for some tear stains and not others? When they say wash their face, is that with just a damp wash cloth?????? Ive tried using the puppy wipes and then kleenexes but it still looks dirty.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

It makes me sad for my babies when i see other sweet pups with pretty white hair. I want them to b free of those tear stains too! Ill keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I always say it is a matter of how MUCH tear staining. MiMi had tear stains, BFD. But sometimes I see a pup who's entire face is brown. That would worry me. But, if you are looking for a young puppy with a perfectly white face, you will be looking for a very long time...and in that time you will pass up excellent puppies from excellent breeders.

There are a few breeders who have puppies with perfectly clean faces. It may have to do with genetics. Like open tear ducts. See what you can find...just don't pass up an otherwise wonderful young pup because it has some light stains.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If the puppy is from a good breeder, i wouldn't even think twice about any tear staining. I have a 3 week old puppy here right now whose eyes just opened and she has little stains on the corners of her eyes. It definitely doesn't make me dismiss her. I don't really worry about tearstaining until after the permanent teeth come in (around 6 mos) then I will do something to correct it. Even the majority of maltese who are shown have some degree of tear staining - it's just covered up, LOL.


Stacy, what would you do to correct it? Just wondering. Rocky had tear staining while he was teething, then it went away for a long time. It came back five months ago and is just getting a little better now. I clean his face every single day when I'm home. He is on organix Castor and Pullock chicken and flaxseed dry kibble. He eats Wellness treats, but none other. He is never given table food.


----------

